# I wish I could buy this bag!



## Bernadette (Feb 22, 2007)

I just found this Betsey Johnson bag on Zappos.com on sale for $215 and it was $298.95. Oh my I have the worst case of I wants and there is no way I can buy it. I'm sick and bored so I had to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## labwom (Feb 22, 2007)

That is beautiful!


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 22, 2007)

That is one helluva cute purse!  I love Betsey Johnson!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 22, 2007)

Omg... totally cute. Just remember- white is dirty! You don't want to pay 200+ for a dirty bag =(


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 22, 2007)

That is a cute bag. I'm hoping to get a new bag in a while, so I know how you feel. And, if it makes you feel any better, I lost a LOT of bags in Katrina. The one I miss the most was a $19 Polo Sport bag that I'll probably never find again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Katja (Feb 23, 2007)

*I have never been an avid handbag collector, but that purse rocks it solid.  Do it come in other colors?*


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 23, 2007)

that is super cute. i wish you could get the colors reversed though...white = dirty, as another girl up there said


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 23, 2007)

Aw, that's so pretty! But I have to agree with the white=dirty thing cause I purchased a white designer bag and no matter how careful I was, it ended up being dirty. Not that I can't clean it, I just thought "I paid _X amount_ for it and it gets dirty?! It's supposed to be impeccable!" LOL.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*I have never been an avid handbag collector, but that purse rocks it solid.  Do it come in other colors?*_

 
The only other colors are like a brown with silver metal hearts or a tan with silver metal hearts, not that into either of them.

I wish it came in white with black hearts! Well then I would _really_ want it so maybe it's for the best.


----------

